# Plumbing out



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, I need to get my head around this. HAs anyone plumber their drip tray out. I am presuming you look for the lowest point in the tray firstly. Next, presuming there are 2 options. You either use factory approved kit or you cobble one together. On my machine, there is a reasonable gap between the bottom of the tray and the table top as it has high feet. `wWould you look for an elbow type fitting or a straight through one. I would appreciate any suggestions, links or photos please!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Depends on the fitting in the tray but generally an elbow. It will also depend on the type of waste / outlet pipe you intend to use also wher it is going to discharge container or waste pipe from sink.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Ok, I need to get my head around this. HAs anyone plumber their drip tray out. I am presuming you look for the lowest point in the tray firstly. Next, presuming there are 2 options. You either use factory approved kit or you cobble one together. On my machine, there is a reasonable gap between the bottom of the tray and the table top as it has high feet. `wWould you look for an elbow type fitting or a straight through one. I would appreciate any suggestions, links or photos please!


on the Vesuvius, you simply take the supplied hose and remove the supplied bung in the supplied fitting and push the drain hose in....Similar with the Verona and Duetto


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

.......and then you wait for it to sludge up as it invariably will and then disconnect and return to emptying by hand when required.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

On mine, the daft sods have fitted the drain plug in the side wall meaning there is a permanent pool in the drip tray and I want to try and re route it


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How were you thinking of fitting a new drain ? By drilling a new hole in the base ? Most fittings would require a nut on the upper surface to create a seal with the bottom of the tank, this would give you the same problem that you already have ie a permanent layer of water in the bottom. The only way I believe you could overcome this is to have a fitting stuck to the underside of the drip tray. The Verona drip tray has a recessed area to accommodate the nut thickness to prevent water retention.

If you use 19 / 20mm overflow pipe this overcomes Ron's problem of sludge buildup.

A male elbow with the thread cut off could be stuck to the under side.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had not thought that. It sounds like in the absence of another solution, I will just have to revert backhand empty by hand again!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

What about 3D printing an insert for the drip tray? I'm thinking along the lines of a block the size of the drip tray that has a each of the 4 sides sloping down into the middle where a drain tube passes through the bottom of the drip tray (drill a 15mm hole). Similar to those kits you can get for making a wet room (e.g. https://www.wetrooms-online.com/wet-rooms-online-store/wet-room-kits/wetbase-wet-room-tray/wet-room-walk-in-shower-tray-drain-centre-drain-900-x-900mm-detail). Then you could use standard push fit plumbing to connect it to the sink drain.

You could use standard silicone to fix the "block" into the tray and prevent leaks or possible design the insert block so that it clips over the rim of the drip tray so no water can get around it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds ideal. Where do I start !


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I guess you need to measure the internal and external dimensions of the drip tray and then maybe have a chat with @whiteyj over on the "For Sale: 3D printed parts" thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22400-FOR-SALE-3D-Printed-Parts&highlight=printed

Alternatively you could take the plunge and buy a 3D printer yourself


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds over complex to me.

Either take your drip tray to someone who can weld and get them to weld a metal elbow to the bottom over a hole, or if you want to go DIY then just use bathroom silicon to do the same job. No need for there to be a protrusion above the base of the drip tray that way.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

at the moment, I am shouting with the manufacturer but it is amazing how bad his english is when he wants it to be.....quite fun though! They are making every excuse in the world and a few more and of course the bs just makes me dig my heels in where as sometimes I can be quite reasonable


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A male tank overflow elbow with the thread cut off and with suitable adhesive stuck on to the bottom of the drip tray.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> A male tank overflow elbow with the thread cut off and with suitable adhesive stuck on to the bottom of the drip tray.


I shall investigate!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> A male tank overflow elbow with the thread cut off and with suitable adhesive stuck on to the bottom of the drip tray.


Can I ask, if the thread is to be cut off, why not use a female like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PP-Male-x-Female-Elbow-BSP-Pipe-Fittings-Polypropylene-Plumbing-Water-/111637310300?var=&hash=item19fe1a2b5c:m:mDL6rWrPcK3-nN20TigAWbQ

Presumably this would silicone on just as well? The same seller also does a fitting (1/2 inch plastic)with a male?female fitting

I realise now that the protruding bit goes through the hole making it easier to make a seal before cutting the end off!


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Just to offer another option of de-fleecing a feline, have you thought of one of these?

http://www.eurocarparts.com/mobile/ecp/c/Ford_Fiesta_1.2_2001/p/car-accessories/car-components-accessories/hose-pipes-parts-and-pumps/hose-pipe-connectors/?BARPC12&0&cc5_894

Trim the pipe, solvent weld to tray, secure drain hose...... Job jobbed!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I get the general idea (at last!). Just need to trust someone to drill my drip tray now........of course I will have to shout at orchestral a bit longer! There is a eurocar parts 4 miles from me as well!


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Is it a metal or plastic tray?

On my TD there is a square tray under the drip tray which has the drain pipes from the groups etc, like a manifold..... Maybe you could stick something similar to your drip tray.... Then you only need a drain hole and all the unsightly solvent joints etc etc are out of sight...... Means I can remove the drip tray for cleaning without disconnecting the waste hose........


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That is the shape of the fitting and the thread portion would be cut off before fixing. The tank overflow elbow has a flange at the root of the thread that would provide a large gluing area underneath the drip tray. That fitting inyour post just has a small shoulder with little gluing area.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I get the general idea (at last!). Just need to trust someone to drill my drip tray now........of course I will have to shout at orchestral a bit longer! There is a eurocar parts 4 miles from me as well!


Did you get around to doing this?

My Wega came with a (badly) drilled driptray which I was wanting to plumb out, and facing the same problem.

Would like to see the solution if you've finished it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Did you get around to doing this?
> 
> My Wega came with a (badly) drilled driptray which I was wanting to plumb out, and facing the same problem.
> 
> Would like to see the solution if you've finished it.


I never got anywhere. I argued with Orchestrale and in true Italian legend, they could not see the problem of constantly having an inch of sludge in the drip tray. There is a chassis member running under the middle of the tray which they claim prevents them moving the drain hole. I converted it back then after a week of having to empty the drip tray every couple days, converted it back again and just sluice a litre of water in at the end of the day! i am sure the suggestions put forward would work but I do not have the drills or skills!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I think I would be looking at something like an ordinary sink outlet, perhaps one for a caravan like this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-MOTORHOME-25mm-ANGLED-SINK-WASTE-OUTLET-PART-NUMBER-82016-MOTORAMA-HULL-/391210683232?hash=item5b15f94b60:m:mm1aI4Ro7niWftfiq3U7hKA

Fitting it then becomes a decision between fitting as designed, whereby the thickness of the seal and the shoulder of the flange would mean perhaps a mm or two of fluid would be retained in the tray, or bonding the lower assembly to the tray which would resolve that issue.

It might of course be possible to press a small inset into the tray to accept the sink outlet as designed and be flush inside.


----------



## adamcoffee (Mar 9, 2016)

You can buy kits for this but in essence, you need to make sure you build up the flooring so everything slopes down. Here are some videos that might help explain how it is done and give you some insight.


----------

